# What do you think of Lotus T?



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

What do you think of Lotus T the Holsteiner stallion? You can see him here : Premier Sport Horses U.S.

I have been talking to one of his owners and they offered a breeding next year to Carolina. I'm also hoping to take Carolina to the ISR inspections next year, so the baby will be registerable. It is in my humblest opinion that I'll get a very nice sporthorse, and I'm willing to invest the time, money and have an exceptionally good trainer in mind.

What do you think???? Pros? Cons?

Oh and here are some pics of Carolina http://www.warmbloods-for-sale.com/HorseDetail.asp?HorseID=22468&UserID=9336 note she's not for sale I've just taken out a lot of ads trying to find her past owners or breeders.


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

Wow... no one? *sigh* Cool no worries.


----------



## WindSnapper (Sep 14, 2009)

Lotus T looks nice, he certainly has a wonderful jump. Did they have any conformation shots of him? Your mare seems to be a nice sturdy girl too. Seems like you already have your mind made up


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

Not really. Breeding is a huge step. I really, really want a good eventer. If I do go ahead and accept the offer (how weird is that to be offered a breeding???) and also have a very good trainer too.. it just all seems too good to be true.

Plus - how do I know that Carolina would be ok with the breeding? I plan on keeping Carolina for a very, very long time.

No conformation shots of the stallion but a video of him


----------



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2008)

Personally I would be VERY concerned about not seeing ANY conformation shots of him...not even on their website. Jumping shots can hide ALOT of conformation faults even though they look impressive...

I can't see the pics of your mare.

Personally, I would look at my mare very critically, look at her strengths and weaknesses. Imagine the foal you want in your mind's eye. Now try to find a stallion who will have the best chance of creating that foal with YOUR mare...

NOTHING in breeding is certain but that's the way I do it! lol

Also, I see he is out of a Thoroughbred dam, I am not sure how much TB your mare has in her... the RIGHT thoroughbred blood can go a LONG way to improve sporthorses but be careful of too much of it as well. 

Can't tell much from the video but he does seem to have a nice head. He looks a bit steady for my personal taste. I would keep this in mind if breeding for eventing specifically, you can't have something that bowls along too slowly.

Do you know what his temperament is like? This is the MOST important thing to me...


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

I can't see your mare's pics either. But I can say that I have heard good things about Lotus T. I can't recall exactly - but I remember being like "wow, I need to go home and google that horse..."


----------



## Catha Latte (Oct 1, 2009)

I think VERY highly of Lotus T... He placed in the top 3 horses in Europe at the AHHA inspections behind two 7 year old stallion and he was only 4. I have seen MANY Lotus T babies and they have always impressed me. CoverBoy, is one and if u look up the BWP keurings his offspring are always high Eau Claire was in my oppinion his best horse but he sold her. Lotus crosses best w/ thoroughbred mares and is you have a big thick mare he will also refine that baby out. He was competing in Grand Prix but has had many injuries in Europe they broke his neck he tore his stifle and i believe he did something to his hock but he is always a nice producer... 

http://www.belgianwarmblood.com/assets/docs_news/2006_BWP_Keuring_Results.pdf

http://belgianwarmblood.com/assets/docs_news/Keuring%20Docs/2007/2007_BWPNAD_Keuring_Results_100907.pdf

http://www.belgianwarmblood.com/ass...cs/2008/2008 BWP Keuring Results 08-27-08.pdf


http://www.holsteiner.com/StallionRoster/2008StallionRoster/2008 Stallion Roster Horses/LotusT.pdf


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

There's pictures of my mare in my barn on here. She's a dutch warmblood/thoroughbred cross. One of his co-owner's is the one that saw my mare and suggested the breeding.

I've got a lot of learning about my mare to do before I go ahead with this.


----------

